# Greetings....ootheca



## After Effect (Jun 29, 2008)

I was told that it belonges to the European Mantis. I went out to discover how to care for the egg sack and found that there is not alot of info on caring for this particular mantid (mabe since its found wildly in my area and will do fine on their own). I have never hatched an "ooth" or cared for mantids before. I copied the "nymph nursery" I saw for sale to the best of my resourses.

I will describe this: feedback will be greatly aprecated

I placed the ooth on a small twig (slid through hole left when the ooth was removed from the stick theit mother put them on). I am using a large pickel-type jar that I placed a damp (hand squeezed)paper napkin. Then some small vine-like twigs and regular tree twigs went into the jar. Finaly I placed my ooth in the jar near the top. I covered the opening with a clean old T-Shirt scrap and a rubberband. Is it OK to keep it outside since its species is found in my area?

I asume air conditioning is no good for it. I can think of hundreds of more questions but this seems most important, so i will leave it there.

I have fallen for this little brown ooth and realy want to have a good experience with my new friends. I will be releasing most of them but I would like to keep some however I want to be prepared.

Well I'll be eagerly awating my new little Nymphs. Thank you all for being here I learned so much already just browsing around. :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 29, 2008)

welcome to the forums AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have did the right thing so far. You can keep it indoors and it will hatch. Depending on where you live the wild ooths may have already hatched. They have here months ago. If it does not hatch in 6 weeks I would probably give up on it. If you put it outside the sun on the glass will likely cook them. I would bring it into a warm room in your house and keep the napkin slightly moist. Try the search feature for your basic questions.


----------



## After Effect (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot!

A co-worker gave the ooth to my mother and he got it from an internet source that sells mainly to gardeners. I am under the assumption that it has not hatched yet, but yes it does seem rather late.

I want to give them a good shot at surviving in the wild.

Also I am very interested in keeping a few as pets (and so are a few friends..if they read up and get the right stuff I'll consider it). I have always been getting in real close view of insects they are so fascinating and the Mantis is exceptionally so.

Thanks again and wish my babies good luck, good luck to your Mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! from OHIO! Let us know how it turns out, if you think it hatched already you can always find them online! Don't give up the ship.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 30, 2008)

After Effect said:


> I was told that it belonges to the European Mantis. I went out to discover how to care for the egg sack and found that there is not alot of info on caring for this particular mantid (mabe since its found wildly in my area and will do fine on their own). I have never hatched an "ooth" or cared for mantids before. I copied the "nymph nursery" I saw for sale to the best of my resourses.I will describe this: feedback will be greatly aprecated
> 
> I placed the ooth on a small twig (slid through hole left when the ooth was removed from the stick theit mother put them on). I am using a large pickel-type jar that I placed a damp (hand squeezed)paper napkin. Then some small vine-like twigs and regular tree twigs went into the jar. Finaly I placed my ooth in the jar near the top. I covered the opening with a clean old T-Shirt scrap and a rubberband. Is it OK to keep it outside since its species is found in my area?
> 
> ...


have u got fruit flies for the hatchlings?


----------



## After Effect (Jun 30, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> have u got fruit flies for the hatchlings?


not yet, guess I should get ordering, my local petshop has strange hours so I haven't checked if i can get them there.

Hi hibiscusmile, I'm originaly from Ohio, Small town on the Ohio river, Belpre Ohio. Right neer Blenar Hasset Island(not how it's spelled i think, haven't been there 18yrs.  I have been reading evrething I could find and your(?) wewsite was great. Mantis Place.com.

Thanks for the reples evreone, look forward to talking with you all more.


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 15, 2008)

After Effect said:


> not yet, guess I should get ordering, my local petshop has strange hours so I haven't checked if i can get them there.Hi hibiscusmile, I'm originaly from Ohio, Small town on the Ohio river, Belpre Ohio. Right neer Blenar Hasset Island(not how it's spelled i think, haven't been there 18yrs.  I have been reading evrething I could find and your(?) wewsite was great. Mantis Place.com.
> 
> Thanks for the reples evreone, look forward to talking with you all more.


Fruit flys are a must. The mantids will die if you don't feed them wwithin a few days of hatching.

Good luck with your ootheca.


----------

